# Australia to sign civil nuclear deal with India



## Vikrant

Well done.

---

(Reuters) - Australia Prime Minister Tony Abbott said on Wednesday he hoped to sign a deal this week to sell uranium to India for peaceful power generation, but halted uranium exports to Russia over Moscow's role in Ukraine.

Work on an India-Australia agreement has been underway since Australia, which has 40 percent of the world's known uranium reserves, lifted a long-standing ban on selling uranium to energy-starved India in 2012.

Nuclear-armed India and Australia have been working on a safeguards agreement since then to ensure any uranium exports from Australia are used purely for peaceful purposes.

"I am hoping to sign a nuclear cooperation agreement that will enable uranium sales by Australia to India," Abbott, who will visit this week, told parliament in Canberra.

...

Australia to sign civil nuclear deal with India imposes Russia ban Reuters


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> Well done.
> 
> ---
> 
> (Reuters) - Australia Prime Minister Tony Abbott said on Wednesday he hoped to sign a deal this week to sell uranium to India for peaceful power generation, but halted uranium exports to Russia over Moscow's role in Ukraine.
> 
> Work on an India-Australia agreement has been underway since Australia, which has 40 percent of the world's known uranium reserves, lifted a long-standing ban on selling uranium to energy-starved India in 2012.
> 
> Nuclear-armed India and Australia have been working on a safeguards agreement since then to ensure any uranium exports from Australia are used purely for peaceful purposes.
> 
> "I am hoping to sign a nuclear cooperation agreement that will enable uranium sales by Australia to India," Abbott, who will visit this week, told parliament in Canberra.
> 
> ...
> 
> Australia to sign civil nuclear deal with India imposes Russia ban Reuters



Well most Australians believe this should NOT happen,India are not signaturies to NPB but Abbott and the present Government are Mad.Or sell uranium to anyone.......The US,Russia,North Korea,France,Israel,Pakistan,India all have Nuclear Weponary.....steve..there is NO WELL DONE IN THIS INSTANCE


----------



## bianco

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> 
> ---
> 
> (Reuters) - Australia Prime Minister Tony Abbott said on Wednesday he hoped to sign a deal this week to sell uranium to India for peaceful power generation, but halted uranium exports to Russia over Moscow's role in Ukraine.
> 
> Work on an India-Australia agreement has been underway since Australia, which has 40 percent of the world's known uranium reserves, lifted a long-standing ban on selling uranium to energy-starved India in 2012.
> 
> Nuclear-armed India and Australia have been working on a safeguards agreement since then to ensure any uranium exports from Australia are used purely for peaceful purposes.
> 
> "I am hoping to sign a nuclear cooperation agreement that will enable uranium sales by Australia to India," Abbott, who will visit this week, told parliament in Canberra.
> 
> ...
> 
> Australia to sign civil nuclear deal with India imposes Russia ban Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well most Australians believe this should NOT happen,India are not signaturies to NPB but Abbott and the present Government are Mad.Or sell uranium to anyone.......The US,Russia,North Korea,France,Israel,Pakistan,India all have Nuclear Weponary.....steve..there is NO WELL DONE IN THIS INSTANCE
Click to expand...


Australia is drowning in debt...gotta get income from somewhere.
Australia selling uranium to India?
...done with the approval of Washington and London...my guess.


----------



## Vikrant

Australia is a sovereign nation. Am I right? Are they still considered Britain's colony? I am not sure what the current status of Australia is. 

Anyhow, I think it was a good decision on the part of Australia to foster good relations with India, a country which values democracy and many other principles that are also important to Australia. 

---

The deal was signed during a state visit by Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott, who met his Indian counterpart, Narendra Modi, and other senior officials on Friday.

Australia, which has almost a third of the world's known uranium reserves, imposes strict conditions on uranium exports and India's failure to sign the Nuclear Non-proliferation Treaty had long been a barrier to a trade deal.

Australia and India have been negotiating a nuclear safeguards agreement with verification mechanisms since 2012, when a previous Australian government agreed on civil nuclear energy cooperation with India that would eventually lead to the export of Australian uranium to the energy-starved South Asian nation.

India faces chronic shortages of electricity and about 65 percent of its installed power generation capacity comes from burning fossil fuels including oil, coal and natural gas. It is eager to expand its nuclear power capacity.

Australia's decision to sell uranium to India follows a civil nuclear agreement between India and the United States signed in 2008 that allows Washington to sell nuclear fuel and technology to India without it giving up its military nuclear program.

India is seeking a similar agreement with Japan. The two sides reported "significant progress" but failed to reach a last-minute agreement on safeguards sought by Tokyo when Modi was in Japan earlier this month.

Australia Signs Uranium Export Deal With India - ABC News


----------



## Moonglow

I am glad too see India as a leading developing nation in Asia. They are showing other ex-colonial nations that they  have overcome the obstacles of running their own nation.The Indians are hard working intelligent beings that are not using their power for evil intentions of conquering their neighbors.


----------



## Vikrant

It seems like Tony Abbot is enjoying his time in India. He even had time to meet cricketers. 

---

Australia to power India s energy market as Tony Abbott settles terms for uranium trade


----------



## Vikrant

A HIGH-level parliamentary committee has backed a deal to sell Australian uranium to India - if the sub-continent promises to create a national nuclear regulator.

The report from the Treaties Committee was released on Tuesday, recommending the uranium sales deal be completed.

Chairman and Sunshine Coast MP Wyatt Roy wrote that if the deal was sealed, it could double Australia's uranium sector, adding up to $1.75 billion to the economy.

...

Australian uranium sales to India draw closer


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> It seems like Tony Abbot is enjoying his time in India. He even had time to meet cricketers.
> 
> ---
> 
> Australia to power India s energy market as Tony Abbott settles terms for uranium trade


Tony Abbot is the worst Prime Minister ever inflicted on the Australian Public.....Hey Ho we can kick him out in a years time(or he will be displaced hopefully before hand)

steve


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like Tony Abbot is enjoying his time in India. He even had time to meet cricketers.
> 
> ---
> 
> Australia to power India s energy market as Tony Abbott settles terms for uranium trade
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Abbot is the worst Prime Minister ever inflicted on the Australian Public.....Hey Ho we can kick him out in a years time(or he will be displaced hopefully before hand)
> 
> steve
Click to expand...


I find it bizarre that so called liberal Australians favor close ties with China, a totalitarian regime but go out of their way to ratchet-up tension with India, a democracy.


----------



## Vikrant

ANTALYA: India and Australia today announced completion of all the formalities for their bilateral civil nuclear agreement, paving way for the pact to come into force. 

The announcement was made after a meeting of Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Australian counterpart Malcolm Turnbull here on the sidelines of the G20 Summit. "Another milestone achievement as two PMs announce completion of procedures for India Australia Civil Nuclear Agreement," External Affairs Ministry spokespers .. 

Read more at:
India, Australia complete formalities for civil nuclear pact - The Economic Times


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like Tony Abbot is enjoying his time in India. He even had time to meet cricketers.
> 
> ---
> 
> Australia to power India s energy market as Tony Abbott settles terms for uranium trade
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Abbot is the worst Prime Minister ever inflicted on the Australian Public.....Hey Ho we can kick him out in a years time(or he will be displaced hopefully before hand)
> 
> steve
Click to expand...

HO,HO,HO Gladly he was REPLACED......I'm always right,steve


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> ANTALYA: India and Australia today announced completion of all the formalities for their bilateral civil nuclear agreement, paving way for the pact to come into force.
> 
> The announcement was made after a meeting of Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Australian counterpart Malcolm Turnbull here on the sidelines of the G20 Summit. "Another milestone achievement as two PMs announce completion of procedures for India Australia Civil Nuclear Agreement," External Affairs Ministry spokespers ..
> 
> Read more at:
> India, Australia complete formalities for civil nuclear pact - The Economic Times


Hi Vik,like you in the US,we'd be fucked without China........just sayin


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANTALYA: India and Australia today announced completion of all the formalities for their bilateral civil nuclear agreement, paving way for the pact to come into force.
> 
> The announcement was made after a meeting of Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Australian counterpart Malcolm Turnbull here on the sidelines of the G20 Summit. "Another milestone achievement as two PMs announce completion of procedures for India Australia Civil Nuclear Agreement," External Affairs Ministry spokespers ..
> 
> Read more at:
> India, Australia complete formalities for civil nuclear pact - The Economic Times
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vik,like you in the US,we'd be fucked without China........just sayin
Click to expand...


Just like Australia, there is a rising concern in the U.S. as well about Chinese hostilities, at least among those who understand what is at stake.


----------

